# Bulk Whey or Bulk Powders



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Lads & Lasses

Found www.bulkwhey.co.uk on tinternet. Compared to bulk powders and MP looks really cheap and, although I'm no expert, amino profile looks similar.

Thinking of buying from them so wonderd if anyone uses them and if so are they ok and is it decent whey?

Cheers


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

No experience with them but i am very pleased with MP and BP. Going to have a look at that link.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

That is a hugh amount of protein for £55, more than 3 months worth for me i would say. I am very interested to see if anyone has used these and what they think.


----------



## dooby (Nov 3, 2007)

BP lmao so far 15 days waiting for CEE and that was 1st class recorded?! yeah whatever.

if bulk whey is a pukka company then boy 8KG for 45 quid is a must or 55 delivered,

.


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

That's the cheapest unflavoured whey I've ever seen! Shame you HAVE to buy 8kg though.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Mind you if you buy 10kgs of BP whey there is only pence in it but cheaper is still cheaper, as long as quality is comparable.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks. I've just ordered from them.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Cyber,

Any chance you could PM me and let me know what you think when you get your order? Would have PM'd you but can't yet.


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

so 2 heaped table spoon = 64grms of protien. thats alot init, good i mean.please let us know wot you all think. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

Bulk Whey dont deliver, its pick up only from London!


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Squeeeze said:


> Cyber,
> 
> Any chance you could PM me and let me know what you think when you get your order? Would have PM'd you but can't yet.


Okay. Will do. I got an email saying it should arrive on Friday.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Karl(Reflex) said:


> Bulk Whey dont deliver, its pick up only from London!


Yes they do mate it's £12 via Parcel Force which is a little excessive.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

They have only just started delivering, cos i've looked at that site before and they didn't deliver. And 12 pound is over the top.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Harry said:


> Mind you if you buy 10kgs of BP whey there is only pence in it but cheaper is still cheaper, as long as quality is comparable.


Fair point.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you looked on the Parcel force website and seen how much it actually COSTS to deliver stuff?

8kg is VERY very expensive to deliver - check out the rates yourself. If you just popped it in the mail, I'd be suprised if it cost you less than 18 quid to post first class.

Anyone who's delivering for less than that is paying for it out of the profit margins they make on the protein itself.

There isn't much margin in protein lads, you're not getting ripped off.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Just an update.

I got my 8kg of whey. Seems like good stuff. Taste that same as other unflavoured whey's I've had in the past. Quick delivery as well. Would use them again.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Cyber,

Thanks for that, I'll get my order in now.


----------



## PowerHouse (Apr 3, 2008)

Please let us know how you get on with this unflavoured whey. I spotted this company yesterday- the price is good but what about the quality?


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

dooby said:


> BP lmao so far 15 days waiting for CEE and that was 1st class recorded?! yeah whatever.
> 
> if bulk whey is a pukka company then boy 8KG for 45 quid is a must or 55 delivered,
> 
> .


thats very cheap


----------



## BulkWhey (Aug 3, 2008)

Just to advise, we no longer stock whey protein concentrate.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

I ordered a 20kg bag of whey from Bulkpowders and its really good. only cost £140


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

BulkWhey said:


> Just to advise, we no longer stock whey protein concentrate.


When did you stock it.

I have ordered your MPI and WPI and let me say they are top quality as are your bcaa's and shakers.


----------



## BulkWhey (Aug 3, 2008)

miller25 said:


> When did you stock it.
> 
> I have ordered your MPI and WPI and let me say they are top quality as are your bcaa's and shakers.


Thanks miller25!

I think would've been nearly 2 years ago now!

I am awaiting samples on flavoured WPC so may be stocking them in the coming months.


----------

